# The girls like to "hunker down"



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Why do my chickens go into what I call, "hunker down mode"? It's a weird little stance they make, and I'm not sure if it's defensive or what.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd need to see a pic. Is this when you approach them? That's known as a squat, letting you know they're ready to breed. 

Other hunkerings could be due to weather or just taking a break.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Could also be a sign of sickness. If they only do it when you come close they’re probably just squatting.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I guess it depends on what you mean by hunker down. Good questions so far. Mine hunker down for a bit when they perceive a threat. Sometimes some will lay down where they are and others will stand but not move like they're on alert.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Yes they just might be ready to breed like robin said or maybe there just relaxing or so.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Is there any rooster near when your hens “hunker down”?? If so that might mean that there going to breed.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

If they are squatting to breed, they will look like this, with their wings out and stiff. If you pet a chicken while she is squatting she will often lift her tail and expose her booty hole.

hope this helps.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

I’m not sure now that I see, but my hen did the same thing, I would pet her then she would start lower her back like your hen does, but I’m not sure.?


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

I’m going to say she has probably been the girl of the flock which means a rooster might have been mating with her a lot, so she might just have the feeling when you put your hand on her back it might feel like she has a rooster on her.You know what i mean??


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

lovemychixkenz11 said:


> I’m going to say she has probably been the girl of the flock which means a rooster might have been mating with her a lot, so she might just have the feeling when you put your hand on her back it might feel like she has a rooster on her.You know what i mean??


That’s it. Even if she’s never been mounted by a rooster she’ll squat to show submission and that she’s ready to breed. I was just taking a video of me petting my girls and one of them squatted so I took that picture.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Ok


----------

